
Volley: benchmarking tool for measuring performance of server networking stacks - 0xmohit
https://github.com/jonhoo/volley
======
Jonhoo
fwiw, already posted here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9681717](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9681717)

